# female powerlifting whats good starting lifts ?



## squirt

after my mrs watched me compete she wants to have ago competing next year probly but what are the good sarting lifts for a women powerlifting i know mens are X3bw sq X3 bw deads X1.75 bench but what would women ones be ?

thanks in advance


----------



## squirt

any1


----------



## squirt

bump


----------



## Guest

I think @JaneN40 knows about powerlifting  She might be able to help (I hope I got that username right lol)

EDIT : Oooh I got it right, yay for my memory


----------



## JaneN40

Hi, and well done to your Mrs!  Get her along here or to www.strengthfoums.com

I am not at the same ratio's for lifting yet, but am lifting more than my body weight in deadlift (not in squat due to my having had a hip issue).

However... if you find a local federation or look at ones she'd like to lift in you'll be able to gauge her age, weight class and what people have been lifting in those.

I would say though, get her there to set her base level once she's happy she can do the three lifts clean and then she can see her progression. We are short of women in the sport and it's a real buzz (less stress than for the men who are competing for places etc). For instance my first comp was last month.. at 40, I set 4 records for my weight and age class (Masters 1, and 82.5kg). So now my aim is personal progression.. and those records will be broken - but I'd like to dip down a wieght class so am working on that. 

The main thing is to get her interested, training (for clean lifts not half squats etc) and progressing. 

Thanks @CheekyMonkey for the shout!


----------



## squirt

JaneN40 said:


> Hi, and well done to your Mrs!  Get her along here or to www.strengthfoums.com
> 
> I am not at the same ratio's for lifting yet, but am lifting more than my body weight in deadlift (not in squat due to my having had a hip issue).
> 
> However... if you find a local federation or look at ones she'd like to lift in you'll be able to gauge her age, weight class and what people have been lifting in those.
> 
> I would say though, get her there to set her base level once she's happy she can do the three lifts clean and then she can see her progression. We are short of women in the sport and it's a real buzz (less stress than for the men who are competing for places etc). For instance my first comp was last month.. at 40, I set 4 records for my weight and age class (Masters 1, and 82.5kg). So now my aim is personal progression.. and those records will be broken - but I'd like to dip down a wieght class so am working on that.
> 
> The main thing is to get her interested, training (for clean lifts not half squats etc) and progressing.
> 
> Thanks @CheekyMonkey for the shout!


ok thanks, ive got her lifting deads and bench with good form, just working on squatting witch is her issue she's just not comfortable squatting yet, she's only 44kg bw so trying to bulk her up a bit along the way. il defo have a look at some results from different comps then to try and get a gauge on what she wants to aim for.

Well done on the 4 records certainly a good achievement


----------



## JaneN40

squirt said:


> ok thanks, ive got her lifting deads and bench with good form, just working on squatting witch is her issue she's just not comfortable squatting yet, she's only 44kg bw so trying to bulk her up a bit along the way. il defo have a look at some results from different comps then to try and get a gauge on what she wants to aim for.
> 
> Well done on the 4 records certainly a good achievement


Wow.. she's tiny!!! Be careful to let her get progression at her pace as you don't want injuries. Sounds like calories in and macro's will be a consideration too.


----------



## MattGriff

It totally depends to be honest, a female powerlifter at my gym raw squats 140kgs, benches 100kgs and deadlifts 180kgs at 63kg bw in the opens, but she is uber strong.


----------



## Ricky12345

MattGriff said:


> It totally depends to be honest, a female powerlifter at my gym raw squats 140kgs, benches 100kgs and deadlifts 180kgs at 63kg bw in the opens, but she is uber strong.


That's amazing lifts for a female


----------



## MattGriff

Ricky12345 said:


> That's amazing lifts for a female


That is why she is British champion :whistling:


----------



## 3752

MattGriff said:


> It totally depends to be honest, a female powerlifter at my gym raw squats 140kgs, benches 100kgs and deadlifts 180kgs at 63kg bw in the opens, but she is uber strong.


WOW i will have to push the wife a little more.....


----------



## MattGriff

Pscarb said:


> WOW i will have to push the wife a little more.....


In fairness most of the female powerlifters I know hold world or British records so my knowledge of standard lifts isn't so hot!


----------



## MunchieBites

i would be interested in getting involved in this- although im a fair way off... my bench is ok


----------



## MattGriff

Do it, we need more female powerlifters. Good for the sport and gives me something to look at in the warm up room instead of sweaty bear like blokes.


----------



## solidcecil

My girlfriend is about 65kg and her lifts are:

Bench 65kg

Squat 105kg

Deads 110kg

She is thinking about starting powerlifting, would these be competitive lifts? All are done with good form


----------



## squirt

JaneN40 said:


> Wow.. she's tiny!!! Be careful to let her get progression at her pace as you don't want injuries. Sounds like calories in and macro's will be a consideration too.


 lol yer she is. i got her diet down at the mo just slowly increasing calories every 2wks, but she finds it really hard to eat alot so its trying to make it up by snacking alot at the moment.


----------



## JaneN40

More female PL'ers is a great thing.. if a girl is into compound lifts and squatting to depth get 'em in a comp I say! 

I know a female working on a 230kg deadlift at the moment, she benches 100kg too - not sure of her squat off hand but she's been lifting 10 years.

There are a lot of federations around, I can even say I'm a Welsh Champion PL'er in honesty but then I could point out no one was in my class and I set four records cos I'm 41 and in the master class. 

Just how it goes in PL but joining the BDFPA will help me compete with others, and I have female friends in the BPO and GBPF too.


----------



## strongmanmatt

My lifts would be good for a women.

But unfortunately I am a bloke and 20 and weigh 97kgs.

To the above I agree, get women in powerlifting it's great for the sport definitely agree with Griff's there. Louse Watton and louise Fox both have records. They lift in the BDFPA and GPBF.

Louise fox has her own website below:

http://www.louisefoxpowerlifting.com/Gallery.php

she is very fit for a women powerlifter to.


----------



## strongmanmatt

Her world record is awesome 3 and a half times bodyweight 168kg deadlift at 53.2kg Insane! For bodyweight she is better than the strongers powerlifters in the world.


----------



## Poppy3

solidcecil said:


> My girlfriend is about 65kg and her lifts are:
> 
> Bench 65kg
> 
> Squat 105kg
> 
> Deads 110kg
> 
> She is thinking about starting powerlifting, would these be competitive lifts? All are done with good form


yea, she's dench


----------



## athlon70

My wife;

42 years old, 3 kids, been training for weight loss for 2 years, never done anything athletic in her life.

Benches 105Kg

Squats 120Kg

Deads 120Kg.

Has Knee and Back issues due to her weight, currently weighs 65Kg.

We are looking at getting a 120kg bench, 150kg squat and a 160kg dead by christmas.

with just concentrating on those lifts and not worry too much about the body building weight loss side of things.


----------

